# Ipad peut il remplacer la souris et le clavier de mon Imac?



## jojo57 (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je me posais une question. Peut etre stupide, soit mais je me demandais si il existais une application qui permettrai d'utiliser l'Ipad comme souris et comme clavier en meme temps. Une telle application existerait elle?

Pardon au modo si je me suis trompé de forum pour poser ma question.

merci a tous de vos avis.


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@jojo57, j'utilise depuis longtemps sur le 3GS, l'application "logitech touch mouse" mais qui fonctionne aussi sur l'ipad et elle est gratuite.


----------



## jojo57 (17 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta reponse. Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil rapide à logitech touch mouse. Est ce que tu pourrai me donner ton avis et l'utilisation que tu en fais? c'est limité?


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@jojo57, sur l'imac, je n'utilise pas. 
Je viens de switcher depuis un 1mois.
Je l'ai utilisé sur netbook sous windows et un nettop qui se trouvé derrière la tv.
Mais depuis quelques mois, j'ai vendu tout ça. 
Je m'en servais en dépannage. 
Je préfère un vrai clavier et une vrai souris. 
Et puis sur imac, il y a le trackpad que j'adore.


----------



## jojo57 (17 Juin 2011)

Il ne me reste qu'a faire un test et je verrai si ca me correspond. Merci a toi


----------



## jojo57 (24 Juin 2011)

je suis en plein test de remote conductor lite. Est ce que quelqu'un l'a testé deja?il est pas mal mais il manque quelques options.


----------



## wilhjelm76 (17 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,

le problème de l'application logitech est que sur l'ipad on n'a qu'un grossissement de l'appli iphone, du coup est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait une application ipad spécifique qui pourrait transformer l'ipad en clavier pour un mac ?


----------



## Ealdu (17 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement ce que vous recherchez mais l'application " mobile mouse" est géniale.

Elle existe pour iPhone, pour iPad, et une version lite gratuite pour pouvoir la tester!


----------



## chti (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Après plusieurs essais de divers logiciels, j'utilise souvent, touchpad avec mac mii ou autre : clavier, trackpad=souris et bureau du mac...
Satisfaction totale


----------

